# Monitor  TN oder IPS



## Neronimo (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo.
Ich hatte mir mal aus der PCGH Print den Monitor ASUS VS248H ausgesucht.Doch ich habe oft gehört dass TN Panels schlecht sein sollen.Jetzt eine Frage:WIESO?
Ich meine TN Panels sind doch eigentlich ziemlich gut weil sie sehr schnell reagieren und einen niedrigen Inputlag haben.
Und die zweite Frage:Wieso findet es niemand schlimm wenn man jetzt  den ASUS Vg248QE empfiehlt.Weil der hat doch auch ein TN panel und müsste somit schlecht sein.
Also wieso Frage ich dass alles:Ich suche nach einem guten Full-HD Monitor mit dem man gut spielen kann z.B BF3/4,CoD,Dragon Age,Far Cry,Skyrim und auch Strategiespiele.Also alles mittendurch.
Und eigentlich hatte ich immer auf den VS248H gebaut weil der mir passend vorkam.Aber wie gesagt,TN Panel welches ja schlecht sein soll. Also PCGHX,wegen euch zerbreche ich mir abends den Kopf und kann nicht schlafen,kuriert mich bitte  
MfG
Neronimo


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Februar 2015)

Am Besten befasst du dich einfach mit den beiden Techniken mal kurz und befragst dich danach selbst nach DEINEN Ansprüchen. 

Die Unterschiede sind da, ich möchte nicht mehr auf IPS Panels verzichten, allerdings liegen meine Spielgewohnheiten auch günstig. 
Wer vor allem schnelle Action liebt wird mit einem reaktionsschnellem TN Panel sicher gut bedient. 
Möchte man möglichst satte Farben greift man lieber zum IPS Panel.

Das ist  jetzt einfach mal seeehr einfach ausgedrückt, denn natürlich gibt es auf beiden Seiten Bestrebungen die jeweiligen Nachteile zu minimieren. Weil der Mehrpreis aber für sehr schnelle IPS Panels für Gamer kaum Vorteile bringt dürfte die Empfehlung zu TN Panels gehen.

Entscheidend sind deine Ansprüche, nicht was andere für DAS Beste halten, denn die wählen nach IHREN Kriterien das Beste.


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. Februar 2015)

Hier, ist auch zum lachen weil Inda redet englisch!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DWXcNlh85Ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hoffe das reicht als Antwort. Auf einem IPS zu spielen ist schon toll wegen der hervorragenden Farbgebung.


----------



## AdrianMayr (26. Februar 2015)

Kurz:

Tn -> 144Hz
IPS-> Bessere Farben. Jetzt gibts zwar auch schon ein IPS-Panel mit 144HZ kostet aber glaub ich über 700 Euro.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Februar 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Hier, ist auch zum lachen weil Inda redet englisch!
> Hoffe das reicht als Antwort. Auf einem IPS zu spielen ist schon toll wegen der hervorragenden Farbgebung.



Supi, war zu faul zum suchen. 
Und zum Englisch, er macht das doch super.   
Den Linus on Speed kann ja keiner ansehen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (26. Februar 2015)

Die jeweiligen Unterforumen zeigen dir die jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteile jeder Panel Technologie. Ich habe von CTR auf TN gewechselt und danach auf ein IPS Panel. Das war mir aber nicht genug und der Schwarzwert ist gegenüber CTR und AMVA+ nicht vergleichbar. Ich warte zurzeit auf ein gutes Gesamtpaket eines Monitors mit S-IPS oder AMVA+ in der nächsten Ausbaustufe, da OLED und QD-LED erst in 7j. frühstens Marktreif sind. 

Für deine Anforderungen kann man entweder TN+144Hz nehmen (LG 24GM77-B, BenQ XL2430T) oder ein DELL U2414H mit AH-IPS in FHD oder wenn du vor hast WQHD zu nutzen den DELL U2515H. In FHD mit AMVA+ Ilayama XB2483HSU und ASUS VN279QLB. Alle genannten ab den DELLs sind in 60Hz.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. Februar 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Die jeweiligen Unterforumen zeigen dir die jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteile jeder Panel Technologie. Ich habe von CTR auf TN gewechselt und danach auf ein IPS Panel. Das war mir aber nicht genug und der Schwarzwert ist gegenüber CTR und AMVA+ nicht vergleichbar. Ich warte zurzeit auf ein gutes Gesamtpaket eines Monitors mit S-IPS oder AMVA+ in der nächsten Ausbaustufe, da OLED und QD-LED erst in 7j. frühstens Marktreif sind.
> 
> Für deine Anforderungen kann man entweder TN+144Hz nehmen (LG 24GM77-B, BenQ XL2430T) oder ein DELL U2414H mit AH-IPS in FHD oder wenn du vor hast WQHD zu nutzen den DELL U2515H. In FHD mit AMVA+ Ilayama XB2483HSU und ASUS VN279QLB. Alle genannten ab den DELLs sind in 60Hz.
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Wie gut ist der denn so beim Spielen, also der 
Array


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2015)

In dem Bereich der billigen Monitore, sind die mit TN Panel paraktisch immer unterlegen.
Erst die neuen UHD/WQHD TN Panel sind da deutlich besser.

Was ich schlimm finde ist, dass immer alle denken TN wäre schnell und hat einen niedrigen Inputlag.
Nur weil da 1ms steht, haben die noch lange keine 1ms und der Inputlag hat mal garnichts mit dem verbauten Panel zu tun.
Wir haben auf der Arbeit z.B. diesen Monitor.
Der soll genauso wie dieser Monitor 5ms Reaktionszeit haben.
Während das beim Eizo fast hinkommt, schliert der BenQ einfach nur wie die Hölle.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Februar 2015)

Bei IPS hast du neben besseren Farben auch einen deutlich größeren Blickwinkel. Bei TN vertauschen sich schon bei leicht schiefer Betrachtung die Farben, z.B. Rosa und Hellgrün.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2015)

Also ich habe beim Blickwinkel keine Probleme mit TN, beim Laptop meiner ist das aber richtig grausam.
Nur so schlecht wie immer alle sagen sind TN Monitore nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (26. Februar 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Wie gut ist der denn so beim Spielen, also der
> *ASUS VN279Q *


Du kannst dir die Tests von prad.de ansehen. Ich bin von AMVA+ sehr angetan, das liegt aber auch an der guten Werkseinstellung vom Werk. Ich habe auch noch den ASUS PB298Q welcher über AH-IPS besitzt, dieser hinkt aber hinterher, welches der Hardwarekalibrierung des Herstellers zu verschulden ist. Der Input Lag und die GtG sind i.O mit 10-11ms je nach Overdriveeinstellung. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Neronimo (26. Februar 2015)

Sind ja ein ziemlich heißes Thema diese Panels.Ich glaube ich werde mich am ende zwischen den Dell Ultrasharps 23,8 und 25" und dem ASUS VN27QLB.Obwohl die alle etwas zu groß sind


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (26. Februar 2015)

Neronimo schrieb:


> Sind ja ein ziemlich heißes Thema diese Panels.Ich glaube ich werde mich am ende zwischen den Dell Ultrasharps 23,8 und 25" und dem ASUS VN27QLB.Obwohl die alle etwas zu groß sind


 Welche GPU verwendest du zurzeit? Alle drei genannten sind super, für 27' mit AMVA+ kann man dir auch noch den IIyama XB27HSU-B1 zum ASUS empfehlen.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Neronimo (26. Februar 2015)

Als GPU wird eine GTX 980 von EVGA kommen.Ich plane erst :-/

Gibt es eigentlich gute IPS Monitore mit 24"?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (26. Februar 2015)

Ja den DELL U2414H. Aber FHD mit einem 60Hz Monitor ist Overkill. Da wäre der DELL U2515H besser geeignet.


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. Februar 2015)

4K Monitor für unter 300€ Dell P2815Q LED Ultra HD · TFT 71,12cm (28'') / 2.000.000:1 / 5ms

<a href="http://www.redcoon.de/B520555-Dell-P2815Q-LED-Ultra-HD_Monitore" target="_blank">



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jzJy7pxwl6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2015)

Der hat nur 30Hz, das ist ja grausam.


----------



## Neronimo (27. Februar 2015)

So,ich werde ich am Ende glaube ich zwischen den zwei Dell Monitoren entscheiden.Eine andere Frage noch kurz in den Raum rein:Welche ist die beste Anschlußart für einen Monitor?Habe derzeit einen Laptop deswegen kann ich es nicht selbst rausfinden


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2015)

Es gibt keine beste Anschlussart , sondern nur die passende. 
Für FHD und 60Hz ist es egal, hauptsache digital und für alles was darüber bevorzuge ich persönlich DP.


----------

